# Perhaps maybe My TPU Folding Friends Can help



## SoulTribunal (Jan 8, 2010)

Team Competition is fun, and I'll help you guys as much as I help HWC.

Now I have a question that hopefully someone can help with.

I have a very very rare card for North America.
An ASUS ENGTX260 MAtrix Edition.
I was wondering if anyone knows where else I can get these cards as I'd like to add 1-2 more into my inventory 

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_engtx260_matrix/

Thats the Card. It is not that its the best card out there, its just the design gives it the best thermal headroom I've seen for any nVidia Card to date that isn't Watercooled.

Let me know if anyone here knows where I can buy one that can be shipped to Canada, it would be greatly appriciated. 

Best Regards,

ST


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know if they'll have it or not, but ncix is a popular canadian etailer


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> Team Competition is fun, and I'll help you guys as much as I help HWC.
> 
> Now I have a question that hopefully someone can help with.
> 
> ...



It once was for sale.  I found it as a deactivated item on Newegg.   I couldn't even find one on Ebay.  Asus does not list it on the US, or Canada sights.  It looks like if you really want one, you'll have to buy it in England.  After shipping and duty, it might just be cheaper to buy an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)

Something like this ST? 







Sorry bro had to rub it in Mine is currently folding against you know who, but I will check with my sources to see the availability of two units



SoulTribunal said:


> Thats the Card. It is not that its the best card out there, its just the design gives it the best thermal headroom I've seen for any nVidia Card to date that isn't Watercooled.ST



This is the best GTX260 card out there (the MaxxCore comes close) capable and/or can surpass a stock GTX275 clock.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it the twin fan cooler you like or this card specifically ??

I know Palit do a twin fan cooler on their 260 SONIC and you might be able to find some of those about as well.

But being from the UK, shipping would be a killer to Canada.Not sure of their availability where you live.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 8, 2010)

I"ve managed to get this thing to almost the same PPD as an EVGA 275 SC edition. Thats why I like it so much.

And Bogmali , if you could with cost that would be absolutely awesome, so long as Paypal is acceptable for payment if you find them. If not two even just 1 more would work perfectly. Funds are tight but I'd be so willing to do what it took to get one more of these guys.

I won mine on a folding contest, and its been bar none an amazing card.

Thanks guys btw.
I'll be helping out here at least in this section if anyone needs it.

ST


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 8, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Is it the twin fan cooler you like or this card specifically ??
> 
> I know Palit do a twin fan cooler on their 260 SONIC and you might be able to find some of those about as well.
> 
> But being from the UK, shipping would be a killer to Canada.Not sure of their availability where you live.



The card specificially. Espically since the ASUS iTracker controls give you a lot of flexability with Clocks and cooling, and everything else. Along with stored profiles and auto testing of clocks. Its the whole package that sells me with this one.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------

